# Opinions on 2 weeks bulking 2 weeks cutting rotation???



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

What are peoples thoughts on bulking 2 weeks on 2 weeks cutting and repeat. Article about it here

reckons it improves hormone levels in natural trainers.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/bulking-for-natural-bodybuilders.html

It recommends 1000 calories over maintenance per day for 2 weeks

then 2 weeks 1000 calories under maintenance for 2 weeks

so if you gain 3 pounds muscle, 2 pounds fat during the bulk

then lose 1 pound muscle and 2 pounds of fat in the cut

so 2 pound muscle gained overall and no fat......


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Wouldn't be practical imo and wouldn't work, you need alot longer to add muscle


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Isn't this what many call 'lean bulk'?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I thought it would be called "yoyo-ing" lol

I don't know, i suppose i can't say much as i haven't tried it. But surely dropping from a 1000kcal surplus to a 500kcal deficit in one quick transition isn't good for muscle or your health...?!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Wouldn't be practical imo and wouldn't work, you need alot longer to add muscle


This.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, call me a cynic, but the fact that the author seems to believe it possible to pack on 2 pounds of pure muscle in 28 days as a natural makes me think he may not be "one of the most knowledgeable muscle building trainers on the planet" as his bio states.


----------

